# po 2 at the shuttleworth collection



## ollieholmes (Oct 18, 2005)

has anyone managed to get any pictures of this? if people are interested i will try to get some tomorrow but it is almost impossible to photograph.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Ollie. I am sure there is interest in pictures of it here.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 18, 2005)

all i know is that it flew in (i was there but sadly my camera whas elsewhere, that is a rare thing for me not to have my camera on me) and it looked pretty tatty. the engine sounded very sick. aparently they have started taking it apart for a basic overhaul and keep on finding more problems with it. the estimated flying date is 2007.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh man, get pictures if you can. Beg, molest, kill - just get pictures. And just kill ...even if they let you beforehand - the human population is too big as it is. Have a blast ...


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 19, 2005)

i have done it. i walked around there from my college and blagged a free entry to the restoration hanger. i then managed to conince one of the mechanics to tke me to where it is kept. aparantly they wings are in essex being rebuild and they have the fuesalagae there but they are buildng a new rear end for it. i could not see the tail unit around. the engine looks in good nick. aparently it had been part restored before in america and then new zealand. they think it should be flying by 2007. well here goes here are the images:












and this is a wing of another glider they are building:


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 19, 2005)

can anyone recognise the markings on the side of the fuesalage?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice. The images are a bit large, but it is pretty neat.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Where are the images I can't see any


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Give them a miinute or 2 to load


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Still no pictures....


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 19, 2005)

refresh the page. failing that i am happy to e-mail them to you. on the size issue, i feel big is better, people can then resize then if they wish.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, they can resize them on their own, but not within the postings. I prefer to be able to see the whole image without having to scroll all over to see the whole image. Plus, it's good netiquette to make them viewable without scrolling. That also makes the text easier to read without scrolling.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't see them in either Firefox or IE. Can't understand why though? I can't seem to see any image that Ollie posts


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 19, 2005)

i am happy for people to save them off here for personal use. i have yet to work out how to change the sizes. i use photoshop and someone said you can adjust the size through the link in the text. 
i am also happy to e-mail people pictures if they ask me.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Could you put them in an album?

Here is one if you want: http://www.photobucket.com


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 19, 2005)

i have them on a website and can send people a link if you cannot see them.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

That would be cool ollie. Thanks.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 20, 2005)

i have sent you a message with links to them atached. am i the only person that is exited to know that this will fly soon.


----------

